# Derimming 40g breeder tank



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Have any body out there try to derimm 40g breeder tank?
I am thinking about doing it.


----------



## nickman (Feb 25, 2008)

its been done with no bracing but the tank was designed to be usd with the rim so you may have problems with bowing (at the very least!!!).

Id look into "euro bracing" it with glass. a quick google search for "rimless 40 breeder" will give you plenty of into to go on.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

You are asking for trouble brother. I would be worried 24/7 about coming home to a catastrophy on the floor. That tank has a center brace for a reason and do derim everything is asking for trouble.


----------



## funnytrash (Sep 5, 2010)

its.. uh. probably very unsafe
I was pretty cofident about derimming my 20 tall. and yeah
the real scare is when you fill it up. for me. i heard the silicon like creaking and like tearing/expanding
it was. suspenseful LOL
but idk. you could. i just would recommend it.


----------



## aquatic tuna (Jan 18, 2012)

"That tank has a center brace for a reason and do derim everything is asking for trouble."
that tank has *NO* center brace ..
for the record..


----------



## plantedlife (Apr 3, 2012)

.
.


----------



## plantedlife (Apr 3, 2012)

my 40g breeder has a slight bow with the rim, cant imagine it without


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah the brace is there for a reason. If you remove it you may compromise the integrity of the glass. You'll be sitting at home one day and all the sudden it will sound like a 12ga shotgun going off.......


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

My 40g doesn't have a rim and it doesn't bow or anything. I even bonded the glass myself after the back panel exploded. How thick is your glass?


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

1/4" thick


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

The more I think and research about this project the less motivation I have. 
And I think i will scrap this idea with 40g breeder.


----------

